# [SOLVED] AKG 271 MKII annoyance: the cable!



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2021)

I just got these headphones and love them, but OMG the cable always rubbing on my shoulder with every move I make creates a loud whooshy sound in the left side can. No matter if I use the straight or curly cable.

WHAT!?  is going on? How do you get rid of this, or do you?

I'll have to return these. I can't do this. Seriously, how come nobody ever mentioned it, is there a secret formula?

Next on the list were the Beyer's DT770. Do they have this issue too?

Thanks for any tips,

Andre


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 30, 2021)

I have the Beyer DT770 MR and the cable makes no such noise. I also have some older AKG-340s and they will make a slight noise if you brush on them but its never been a problem. Personally, between the two, I prefer the Beyer with the gray cloth ear pads though (and they have pretty good sound isolation).


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 30, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I just got these headphones and love them, but OMG the cable always rubbing on my shoulder with every move I make creates a loud whooshy sound in the left side can. No matter if I use the straight or curly cable.
> 
> WHAT!?  is going on? How do you get rid of this, or do you?
> 
> ...


Some (lots) of headphone cables are slightly microphonic like that, you're pretty much stuck with it. I have two pairs of AKG closed-back cans (k371 and k553 mkII), and they are definitely the biggest offenders out of all my headphones, I know exactly what you're talking about and it can be annoying. I have more expensive Shure 1540s and all of the Sennheiser HD 600 line, and they don't have this issue, or if they do, it's significantly reduced. I think it has to do with the mini xlr connector for the AKGs? I donno.

Maybe try to clip the cord to your shirt collar, or to the headphone band, something like that. It may reduce the motion and rubbing of the cable.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2021)

synergy543 said:


> I have the Beyer DT770 MR and the cable makes no such noise. I also have some older AKG-340s and they will make a slight noise if you brush on them but its never been a problem. Personally,  between the two, I prefer the Beyer with the gray cloth ear pads though (and they have pretty good sound isolation).


Thanks for that. I looked for the model you mention you have DT770MR. I only see the DT770M at the store around here and they note it's for drummers? Which one would be MR?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2021)

bfreepro said:


> Some (lots) of headphone cables are slightly microphonic like that, you're pretty much stuck with it. I have two pairs of AKG closed-back cans (k371 and k553 mkII), and they are definitely the biggest offenders out of all my headphones, I know exactly what you're talking about and it can be annoying. I have more expensive Shure 1540s and all of the Sennheiser HD 600 line, and they don't have this issue, or if they do, it's significantly reduced. I think it has to do with the mini xlr connector for the AKGs? I donno.
> 
> Maybe try to clip the cord to your shirt collar, or to the headphone band, something like that. It may reduce the motion and rubbing of the cable.


Thanks, I think it has to do with the texture of the cable. My HD600 are much more supple and not ever prone to this except in extreme cases. 

It's too bad, because I REALLY liked these at first hearing. Everything was noticeable in the mix, almost in 3D. I can't spend years using cans this way, though, so I'll have to move to door #3. 

Beyers are next. Not that selection will be any easier, there are various models in this line too...


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

DT770, 880, 990?

This guy takes them apart to look inside... Surprise!
▼


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 31, 2021)

Are you sure it’s not just a faulty pair? I have three pairs of them and have never heard this.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Are you sure it’s not just a faulty pair? I have three pairs of them and have never heard this.


OK, just put them on in a sitting position, and then - with no music - run your finger over the cable. See of you hear it? Then turn your head left and right and see if it is silent?

How old are they, are they recent?

BUT I will check with the demo pair at the store when I return these.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 31, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Thanks for that. I looked for the model you mention you have DT770MR. I only see the DT770M at the store around here and they note it's for drummers? Which one would be MR?


Mine is #3, DT770 M (the R was for "right side" LOL). These are nice closed-back headphones, I got them for the isolation as I have Sennheiser HD6XX (and 598) open-back for listening. Which is better depends upon what your needs are. My real favorite (surprisingly) is my Sony WH1000X4 as I can listen anywhere I want with noise-cancellation using my iPhone. Obviously, being Bluetooth their not as "hi-fi" but I never think about this when listening. Sennheiser HD6XX has the best "audiofile" sound IMO, but I like the headphones that work for the situation. Mostly I listen through monitors though for production and mixing. My point is, define your needs, and then find something that fits your situation rather than seeking the holy-grail of hi-fi. Comfort is important too. Beyers feel pretty good but are a bit tight compared with the Sennheiser but this helps isolate the sound (so there are trade-offs). I could use them for an hour or so but wouldn't want to wear them all day. Sennheisers though, I could.

btw, the Beyer has a very soft cable so when I run my finger across it, it is very quiet. The AKG is a bit stiffer for some reason and therefore transmits more sound when I brush against it.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 31, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> OK, just put them on in a sitting position, and then - with no music - run your finger over the cable. See of you hear it? Then turn your head left and right and see if it is silent?
> 
> How old are they, are they recent?
> 
> BUT I will check with the demo pair at the store when I return these.


Ok, I do hear it slightly now when running my fingers along them. It’s just never been an issue for me I guess. I’ll say it’s less noticeable on the pair where I use a woven / fabric covered replacement cord though!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

synergy543 said:


> btw, the Beyer has a very soft cable so when I run my finger across it, it is very quiet. The AKG is a bit stiffer for some reason and therefore transmits more sound when I brush against it.


Ergo I'm going to go for the DT880 Pro, not 770, if I can't find a solution, due to them being opened. For mixing and I have nobody around. Can't try them at the store, though, so that will be it!  

But most reviews I listen to put the 880 in front. Suggested use of CanOpener/Sonarworks. 


mybadmemory said:


> I’ll say it’s less noticeable on the pair where I use a woven / fabric covered replacement cord though!


These?

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 31, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> These?


I don’t remember where I got it from. I wanted a shorter cable than the included one so I ordered one online. Probably on eBay or Amazon. There are a bunch of different ones available.


----------



## ip20 (Dec 31, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I just got these headphones and love them, but OMG the cable always rubbing on my shoulder with every move I make creates a loud whooshy sound in the left side can. No matter if I use the straight or curly cable.
> 
> WHAT!?  is going on? How do you get rid of this, or do you?
> 
> ...



Oh no, I was considering AKG myself! 

How loud exactly is this and is it avoidable by being careful in movement?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

ip20 said:


> Oh no, I was considering AKG myself!
> 
> How loud exactly is this and is it avoidable by being careful in movement?


Probably it could minimize it, but the levels for me are uncomfortable since I usually keep them on even if I don't have music playing constantly. When the music plays, it gets quieter still, but I can't work this way personally. Try them at the store f you can. 

The Sennheiser's HD600 have a totally different type of cable that makes it fluid and doesn't conduct sound as much, if at all.

Sad too, I really like these AKG.


----------



## ip20 (Dec 31, 2021)

@creativeforge or anyone with AKG, can any of you test this below (reddit link, click thread title to see picture + instruction).

I hope the below works. If it works, I’ll likely still go for the AKG since it has good reviews at VI and is at my budget.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

ip20 said:


> @creativeforge or anyone with AKG, can any of you test this below (reddit link, click thread title to see picture + instruction).
> 
> I hope the below works. If it works, I’ll likely still go for the AKG since it has good reviews at VI and is at my budget.



Hey SORRY! The headphones I bought we're the 271 MKII, not the 241. So I can't speak for the 241. My apologies for the misinformation...


----------



## ip20 (Dec 31, 2021)

No worries.

Regarding the reddit link. I assumed it was a possible solution across various AKG models. Does the above method help in your case?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

ip20 said:


> No worries.
> 
> Regarding the reddit link. I assumed it was a possible solution across various AKG models. Does the above method help in your case?


I didn't try it, I will just get a different brand. Hope it works for you though! I'm highly sensitive to this, but not everyone is like me.

EDIT: I actually changed my mind and drove back home with the headphones. I will try a few things to see if I can mitigate that annoyance. If not then I'll shop again.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2021)

ip20 said:


> No worries.
> 
> Regarding the reddit link. I assumed it was a possible solution across various AKG models. Does the above method help in your case?


Here is how I nearly eliminated the problem. It looks strange to others, but I assume a lot of us are alone at home in our home studio, so... 

View attachment AKG271.mp4


----------



## ip20 (Dec 31, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Here is how I nearly eliminated the problem. It looks strange to others, but I assume a lot of us are alone at home in our home studio, so...
> 
> View attachment AKG271.mp4



That’s awesome! If the reddit method doesn’t work, your method looks very simple to do as well.

Thanks!


----------



## ip20 (Dec 31, 2021)

Love that vid @creativeforge 

So cool of you to go the extra mile!


----------



## Vokes (Oct 19, 2022)

How do these headphones compare to Beyerdynamic 770 pro?


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 19, 2022)

Vokes said:


> How do these headphones compare to Beyerdynamic 770 pro?


The AKGs are open, have a more natural soundstage and a brighter signature. The Beyers are closed, with a less natural soundstage and a more bass heavy sound signature. The Akgs are quite big, and the beyers clamp your head more. I think which you prefer is highly personal, based on preference on open vs closed, sound, and comfort.


----------



## Vokes (Oct 19, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> The AKGs are open, have a more natural soundstage and a brighter signature. The Beyers are closed, with a less natural soundstage and a more bass heavy sound signature. The Akgs are quite big, and the beyers clamp your head more. I think which you prefer is highly personal, based on preference on open vs closed, sound, and comfort.


Hmm, my needs are for mixing music and general listening, do you think that both will do the job well?


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 19, 2022)

Vokes said:


> Hmm, my needs are for mixing music and general listening, do you think that both will do the job well?


Absolutely. Both are popular and well proven options. Generally, open headphones are considered better for mixing, and closed headphones more for tracking. Despite that, many people use and love the 770. I think it’s clearly a matter of preference in multiple areas between these two.


----------

